# How far do you hit your 7 iron?



## leaney (Dec 26, 2011)

As I'm fairly new to the game, I'm curious as to what distance is good when hitting your irons. And to save going through all of the iron distances, can you tell me how far you can hit your 7 iron?

Mine is fairly consistent at 145 - 150 down the range (of carry).

Thanks


----------



## timchump (Dec 26, 2011)

measured my 7 iron for the first time today on the sky caddie i got for xmas 

two shots into a par 3, one pitch mark was at 152, and the second 154


----------



## Steve King (Dec 26, 2011)

Anything from 10 yards to 170, depending on the shot required, wind direction, elevation, quality of ball strike etc

you should take some time to work out how far you hit the ball...it will really help you later on, and I wouldn't get too hung up on how far you hit the ball

As the great Seve said "it's not how - it's how many"

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ethan (Dec 26, 2011)

leaney said:



			As I'm fairly new to the game, I'm curious as to what distance is good when hitting your irons. And to save going through all of the iron distances, can you tell me how far you can hit your 7 iron?

Mine is fairly consistent at 145 - 150 down the range (of carry).

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

That is decent distance, and plenty enough to score well. Better to hit them all 145-150 that hit one 170, the next 150.

I carry mine about 155.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 26, 2011)

I work on an average of about 155 carry... I can hit it less when needed, and I can hit it more when not needed..  I have airmailed the green on a couple of occasions this year.. I can't explain it but sometimes the ball comes off the face of the 800 pros like a rocket......


----------



## Lump (Dec 26, 2011)

You cant compare distances. The loft of different manufacturers will lead to one 7 iron going further than anothers.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 26, 2011)

150 for me, although with the wind/elevation at my course I rarely use it for that distance


----------



## john0 (Dec 26, 2011)

I can throw my 7 iron about 55 yards consistently!


----------



## brendy (Dec 26, 2011)

As an average carry (no wind and flat ground), anything between 135-185 can be considered healthy.

Being honest with yourself is key to course management and ultimately scoring better.
Loads of guys can say they hit it 170 or whatever but for some reason always come up short of the flag on par threes and approaches to the longer holes.  Knowing max distances is only part of the job, knowing how many times out of ten you can accurately repeat it so helps.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 26, 2011)

Around 160 here, but as others have said it's more important to hit it roughly the same distance each time regardless of what that distance is.


----------



## RGDave (Dec 26, 2011)

About 145 yards, which sounds quite reasonable until I realise that I then go up in *only* 10 yard increments from there, which makes my 4 iron a rather pathetic 175.

Better/stronger players will often hit a 7 150 but get more yards between clubs......

It's the cost of poor technique.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 26, 2011)

leaney said:



			As I'm fairly new to the game, I'm curious as to what distance is good when hitting your irons. And to save going through all of the iron distances, can you tell me how far you can hit your 7 iron?

Mine is fairly consistent at 145 - 150 down the range (of carry).

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

 normally this time of year 140,summer 150 is what i aim for, 

you have got some nice irons there,but no disrespect but they are aimed at single figure golfers you might be better off with the 1s ive got ap1s ,more forgiving, its all about making the game easy for ourselfs


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 26, 2011)

I probably hit mine 150-155 on a good day. Today was a good day, shot 7 over


----------



## DaveM (Dec 26, 2011)

135-140 most of the time. Even the shanks go the same!!


----------



## Steve In Spain (Dec 26, 2011)

Until I received and used my new irons, my average 7 iron was around the 140-145 mark. Now with new irons, it's around the 150-155..although that is in the winter time. I am HOPING for a further 10 yards in the summer.

Yeah yeah you lot.. I know I live in Spain where there is 300 days of sunshine..but it drops from the high 20's to the mid teens like it is now!!

As someone said earlier though, it matters NOT what club you use to hit the ball 150 yards or what clubs you use to get that ball in the hole, it's how many times you hit it and not what you use to hit it with and how far.


----------



## wull (Dec 26, 2011)

for me it's roughly 170.it all depends on weather conditions and how well i am hitting it but calm conditions with no elevation between tee box and green my 7 iron is good for 170.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 26, 2011)

165 give or take a yard or 2 would be my general average with a 7 iron carry wise. We have 2 par 3 holes this distance and it's worked well for me on a calm day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2011)

According to sky caddy the average with my R11's is 143 (into an approx 10 mph wind left to right and slightly into). My old distance with the TP's was 142 and that was on a clam day so I'm gueessing the R11 to be about 5 yards longer. I'm not hung up on numbers and know I'm a relatively short hitter but I'm working hard on being straight. If I can get it going towards the green then as long as I'm not overly aggressive/conservative on yardage and club selection I have a good chance of being somewhere on the green


----------



## Robobum (Dec 26, 2011)

165 is a good 7iron for me and is a distance I can rely on hitting to about 85%+ of the time.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 26, 2011)

leaney said:



			Mine is fairly consistent at 145 - 150 down the range (of carry).
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect for a 148yrd pin. Let's hope you hit it as consistently straight as you do long.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 26, 2011)

if i was playin a shot 160 or just over id b using my 7 iron to get there.. changes tho with time of year & how warm or cold it is tho , that would b my normal  go to shot from there tho


----------



## Steve In Spain (Dec 26, 2011)

Have to agree with Homer...distance isn't really that much of an issue, straightness should be though. No point in hitting the 7 iron 180 yards if it leaves you a 9 iron into the green from the "power" fade or draw!!

I'd rather hit it 140 and be straight than 180 and be off line by 20 yards.


----------



## leaney (Dec 26, 2011)

Perhaps with a better ball, I would be able to hit it further than 145-150 as I do with the range balls?

Plus as been's mentioned.....if the weather was warmer, that should help further.

So on a nice summers day with a decent ball, I should be able to hit 160 I'm guessing.

Ultimately as long as it's straight, the distance side of things doesn't bother me too much as long as I'm not extremely short.


----------



## Steve In Spain (Dec 26, 2011)

leaney said:



			Perhaps with a better ball, I would be able to hit it further than 145-150 as I do with the range balls?

Plus as been's mentioned.....if the weather was warmer, that should help further.

So on a nice summers day with a decent ball, I should be able to hit 160 I'm guessing.

Ultimately as long as it's straight, the distance side of things doesn't bother me too much as long as I'm not extremely short.
		
Click to expand...

The ball you use is a decent ball to be honest..nothing wrong with it.

Look at each hole on your course and I am willing to make a bet that all of the Par 4's you will be able to reach then in 3 shots using a 7 iron at 140 yards and 5's in 4 shots using the 7 iron. With your handicap you'll be in the money!!


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve In Spain said:



			Until I received and used my new irons, my average 7 iron was around the 140-145 mark. Now with new irons, it's around the 150-155..although that is in the winter time. I am HOPING for a further 10 yards in the summer.

Yeah yeah you lot.. I know I live in Spain where there is 300 days of sunshine..but it drops from the high 20's to the mid teens like it is now!!

As someone said earlier though, it matters NOT what club you use to hit the ball 150 yards or what clubs you use to get that ball in the hole, it's how many times you hit it and not what you use to hit it with and how far.
		
Click to expand...

hi steve ,do you not think that all taylormades are set up abit strong ,a lad i play with has the burner plus and they go miles ,even when i hit em, but its pointless your pitching wedge going 140yrds as then your gonna need 4 wedges


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			hi steve ,do you not think that all taylormades are set up abit strong ,a lad i play with has the burner plus and they go miles ,even when i hit em, but its pointless your pitching wedge going 140yrds as then your gonna need 4 wedges
		
Click to expand...

Normal testosterone fuiled stuff 

Here is a chart for average distances for a short- Medium and Long Hitter.    

box. *Golf Club Distance Chart *​  [TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 30%"]*Club*[/TD]
[TD]*Men*[/TD]
[TD]*Women*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Driver[/TD]
[TD]200-230-260[/TD]
[TD]150-175-200[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-wood[/TD]
[TD]180-215-235[/TD]
[TD]125-150-180[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-wood[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2-iron[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-iron[/TD]
[TD]160-180-200[/TD]
[TD]100-125-160[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4-iron[/TD]
[TD]150-170-185[/TD]
[TD]90-120-150[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-iron[/TD]
[TD]140-160-170[/TD]
[TD]80-110-140[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6-iron[/TD]
[TD]130-150-160[/TD]
[TD]70-100-130[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7-iron[/TD]
[TD]120-140-150[/TD]
[TD]65-90-120[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8-iron[/TD]
[TD]110-130-140[/TD]
[TD]60-80-110[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9-iron[/TD]
[TD]95-115-130[/TD]
[TD]55-70-95[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PW[/TD]
[TD]80-105-120[/TD]
[TD]50-60-80[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]SW[/TD]
[TD]60-80-100[/TD]
[TD]40-50-60[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Steve In Spain (Dec 26, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			hi steve ,do you not think that all taylormades are set up abit strong ,a lad i play with has the burner plus and they go miles ,even when i hit em, but its pointless your pitching wedge going 140yrds as then your gonna need 4 wedges
		
Click to expand...

I have 4 wedges anyway f-t...and I wished I did hit my PW 140 lol.

I had the Burner Plus irons, still have them actually and hoping to sell them, but it was time for me to upgrade and yes, they are longer even now when it is cooler...but as for being set up strong, I think they are normal, but don't forget, I've not played the game for some 7 years, so i am really out of touch on the equipment side.

My PW right now is around 100-110 yards.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 26, 2011)

Most of my clubs go 150.

Not sure why I carry so many of them.


----------



## danbaylis (Dec 26, 2011)

I use to hit mine a 150 yards but since having lessons it now goes 165. 3/4 swing compared to my old swing and it goes further. Golf is a funny game!


----------



## Steve In Spain (Dec 26, 2011)

danbaylis said:



			I use to hit mine a 150 yards but since having lessons it now goes 165. 3/4 swing compared to my old swing and it goes further. Golf is a funny game!
		
Click to expand...

Dan...I note you use the Z Star and the Pro V1...which of the two would be your first and only choice if you had to decide?


----------



## DaveM (Dec 26, 2011)

SocketRocket said:



			Normal testosterone fuiled stuff 

Here is a chart for average distances for a short- Medium and Long Hitter.    

box. *Golf Club Distance Chart *​
  [TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 30%"]*Club*
[/TD]
[TD]*Men*
[/TD]
[TD]*Women*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Driver
[/TD]
[TD]200-230-260
[/TD]
[TD]150-175-200
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-wood
[/TD]
[TD]180-215-235
[/TD]
[TD]125-150-180
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-wood
[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210
[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2-iron
[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210
[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-iron
[/TD]
[TD]160-180-200
[/TD]
[TD]100-125-160
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4-iron
[/TD]
[TD]150-170-185
[/TD]
[TD]90-120-150
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-iron
[/TD]
[TD]140-160-170
[/TD]
[TD]80-110-140
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6-iron
[/TD]
[TD]130-150-160
[/TD]
[TD]70-100-130
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7-iron
[/TD]
[TD]120-140-150
[/TD]
[TD]65-90-120
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8-iron
[/TD]
[TD]110-130-140
[/TD]
[TD]60-80-110
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9-iron
[/TD]
[TD]95-115-130
[/TD]
[TD]55-70-95
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PW
[/TD]
[TD]80-105-120
[/TD]
[TD]50-60-80
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]SW
[/TD]
[TD]60-80-100
[/TD]
[TD]40-50-60
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Would say the medium is pretty well my distance. As long as I stay on the short stuff. Its more than enough.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would say the stats for the long hitter are a bit short. Especially the irons.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I would say the stats for the long hitter are a bit short. Especially the irons.
		
Click to expand...

I dont believe they are.  Most golfers dont seem to have a clue on how far they realistically hit their clubs and tend to believe they hit them farther than they actually do.   These are based on averages, it's no good someone who once hit a 7 iron 180 yards with all the elements in favour and the 1 in 200 shot out the sweetspot to base that as their average shot.

Jeez, why did I let myself get drawn into such a daft subject. :temper:


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think they are very low myself. Also Socket most people I play with hit the ball consistent enough distances with each iron. Including myself in that. I did used to be very erratic direction and distance wise and took lessons to sort it out. 
So have to disagree with you here.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

Phil2511 said:



			I think they are very low myself. Also Socket most people I play with hit the ball consistent enough distances with each iron. Including myself in that. I did used to be very erratic direction and distance wise and took lessons to sort it out. 
So have to disagree with you here.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt say anything about consistency.  I am a fair golfer and hit the ball fairly well and long but much that is claimed by mid to high handicappers is something I dont see happen in reality.  If people feel good by saying they hit a 7 iron 180 yards then why should I pee on their parade.  Just do some research and see how far an average tour player hits the ball.

Play around with the calculator on this page:
http://www.csgnetwork.com/golfclubdistancecalce.html


----------



## JustOne (Dec 26, 2011)

SocketRocket said:



			Jeez, why did I let myself get drawn into such a daft subject. :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Hi, ...welcome to the Golf Monthly forum :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2011)

When I got my TM TP's about three years ago I used my sky caddy to measure distances with all my clubs. It was in to a light breeze (about 5-7mph) so I hit from both ends of the practice grounds and discarding the real bad strikes tok the longest and the average for each club into and down wind so I'm fairly confident I am accurate when I say my xx iron goes xx distance. As I've said I don't care if someone uses a 9 iron into a par 3 while I take a 6 providing I find the green and putting for birdie. Similarly I'd rather lay up and leave 100 yards than go for a shot on the outer reaches of my limits on long par 4's. I used that strategy at the FoA and didn't go for any par 4 over 400 yards in two. Didn't seem to do me any harm


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When I got my TM TP's about three years ago I used my sky caddy to measure distances with all my clubs. It was in to a light breeze (about 5-7mph) so I hit from both ends of the practice grounds and discarding the real bad strikes tok the longest and the average for each club into and down wind so I'm fairly confident I am accurate when I say my xx iron goes xx distance. As I've said I don't care if someone uses a 9 iron into a par 3 while I take a 6 providing I find the green and putting for birdie. Similarly I'd rather lay up and leave 100 yards than go for a shot on the outer reaches of my limits on long par 4's. I used that strategy at the FoA and didn't go for any par 4 over 400 yards in two. Didn't seem to do me any harm
		
Click to expand...

Well said Homer.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 27, 2011)

When I had my custom fit for my clubs Trackman was saying I was hitting my 7 iron 168-178 depending on how well I connected. My swing is much better now but today will be the first time I've been on the course since ive changed it so it will be interesting to see what my distances are.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 27, 2011)

Airlie_Andy said:



			When I had my custom fit for my clubs Trackman was saying I was hitting my 7 iron 168-178 depending on how well I connected. My swing is much better now but today will be the first time I've been on the course since ive changed it so it will be interesting to see what my distances are.
		
Click to expand...

were you going for a game andy, nice day for a game in hull


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 27, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			were you going for a game andy, nice day for a game in hull
		
Click to expand...

Off to Burstwick. We've got a 4 ball today or I would have invited you along but if you fancy a game anytime just let me know.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 27, 2011)

I can hit my 7 iron about 145 carry +/- 5 yards  fairly consistantly, its the fact that 30 % of them get pushed 15 yards right that messes me up

But when it works, Great stuff

Fragger


----------



## Steve King (Dec 27, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As I've said I don't care if someone uses a 9 iron into a par 3 while I take a 6 providing I find the green and putting for birdie. Similarly I'd rather lay up and leave 100 yards than go for a shot on the outer reaches of my limits on long par 4's. I used that strategy at the FoA and didn't go for any par 4 over 400 yards in two. Didn't seem to do me any harm
		
Click to expand...

Course management & playing to your strengths - sounds like a solid plan to me - I wonder if that will ever catch on


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

An easy 7...140.
If I cant reach with an easy 7, I'll hit an easy 6


----------



## Bash (Dec 27, 2011)

When I was a 21 handicap a 7 iron was 150-155 yards. Now I'm off 14 a 7 iron is 140. was using different clubs back then. I'm gonna be a bad workman and blame the tools. After all, my swing can't have got worse" Surely ???


----------



## Snelly (Dec 27, 2011)

The answer to the OP is that my 7 iron distance is directly related to how hard I want to hit it.  

With a normal swing, I hit my 7 iron about 155 yards.  I could probably hit it about 175 if I tried to thrash it into oblivion but that would be counter-productive.

I find it slightly difficult to believe that there are so many people on here who hit the ball significantly better than me but then I am a little bit arrogant (ahem!).  Fair play to you all and good luck on tour when you get your short game sorted!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2011)

Steady 7 iron about 150yds.


----------



## needmoreclub (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank god for some sense on here Socket, i was almost going to see a therapist based on some yardages on here, i'm averaging 138-142( 7 iron) according to the launch monitor, as an 8 handicapper it might not be brilliant but i know what to expect with each club and that's all that matters. Hope you big hitters enjoy the trees *Golf Club Distance Chart *​


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

SocketRocket said:



			Normal testosterone fuiled stuff 

Here is a chart for average distances for a short- Medium and Long Hitter.    

box. *Golf Club Distance Chart *​
  [TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 30%"]*Club*[/TD]
[TD]*Men*[/TD]
[TD]*Women*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Driver[/TD]
[TD]200-230-260[/TD]
[TD]150-175-200[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-wood[/TD]
[TD]180-215-235[/TD]
[TD]125-150-180[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-wood[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2-iron[/TD]
[TD]170-195-210[/TD]
[TD]105-135-170[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3-iron[/TD]
[TD]160-180-200[/TD]
[TD]100-125-160[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4-iron[/TD]
[TD]150-170-185[/TD]
[TD]90-120-150[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5-iron[/TD]
[TD]140-160-170[/TD]
[TD]80-110-140[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6-iron[/TD]
[TD]130-150-160[/TD]
[TD]70-100-130[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7-iron[/TD]
[TD]120-140-150[/TD]
[TD]65-90-120[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8-iron[/TD]
[TD]110-130-140[/TD]
[TD]60-80-110[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9-iron[/TD]
[TD]95-115-130[/TD]
[TD]55-70-95[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PW[/TD]
[TD]80-105-120[/TD]
[TD]50-60-80[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]SW[/TD]
[TD]60-80-100[/TD]
[TD]40-50-60[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering where this chart came from and how old is it? I find even using what is classed as a long hitter is 2 clubs out for me. ie long hitter 150 yards = 7 iron. I hit a 9 iron that distance. I just wondered if it was an old chart.


----------



## wull (Dec 27, 2011)

needmoreclub said:



			Thank god for some sense on here Socket, i was almost going to see a therapist based on some yardages on here, i'm averaging 138-142( 7 iron) according to the launch monitor, as an 8 handicapper it might not be brilliant but i know what to expect with each club and that's all that matters. Hope you big hitters enjoy the trees *Golf Club Distance Chart *​

Click to expand...

no need to be like that just because you hit it like a girl........what you going to be like when you hit it girly distances but yet still find the tree's......


----------



## needmoreclub (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeez, I'm taking up darts or something, now where's that therapists phone number.



MadAdey said:



			Just wondering where this chart came from and how old is it? I find even using what is classed as a long hitter is 2 clubs out for me. ie long hitter 150 yards = 7 iron. I hit a 9 iron that distance. I just wondered if it was an old chart.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wull (Dec 27, 2011)

Snelly said:



			The answer to the OP is that my 7 iron distance is directly related to how hard I want to hit it.  

With a normal swing, I hit my 7 iron about 155 yards.  I could probably hit it about 175 if I tried to thrash it into oblivion but that would be counter-productive.

I find it slightly difficult to believe that there are so many people on here who hit the ball significantly better than me but then I am a little bit arrogant (ahem!).  Fair play to you all and good luck on tour when you get your short game sorted! 

Click to expand...

why do you find it hard to believe?so your nose is out of place because someone else can hit it further than you?and the question in hand is more than likely asking how far we can all hit a 7iron with our normal swing,and not with a swing that has us all jumping out of our shoes.

just because someone hits it further than you it doesn't mean they hit it better than you............


----------



## Snelly (Dec 27, 2011)

My nose isn't out of joint. Well at least it wasn't until I read your less than gracious post.    I was just expressing my surprise that a higher proportion than I thought hit the ball further than me with a 7 iron.  It doesn't upset me.  I am utterly ambivalent about it. Having my nose out of joint and being surprised are two completely different things. 

And I know you hit it much further than me.  It isn't a big deal for me at all.  I don't care.  You are huge. A legend in fact.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it is difficult to ask that question in some ways. I was just looking at peoples answers to the OP. Some on here will hit it long with their irons like myself. But then again I am guessing most of them are big lads like me. My custom fitting on my clubs are 1 degree up and 1 inch long so my 7 iron is the same length as a standard 5 iron, that will no doubt give some of the extra length that I get.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

If I want my 7 iron to go 170, I have to use a buggy


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 27, 2011)

bobmac said:



			If I want my 7 iron to go 170, I have to use a buggy 

Click to expand...

I have to hit it and run in the opposite direction.


----------



## needmoreclub (Dec 27, 2011)

That's interesting, i play with 2 degrees flat and 1/2 inch shorter than standard, does that mean i'm actually hitting an 8 iron distance with a 7 iron, any input Bobmac?



MadAdey said:



			I think it is difficult to ask that question in some ways. I was just looking at peoples answers to the OP. Some on here will hit it long with their irons like myself. But then again I am guessing most of them are big lads like me. My custom fitting on my clubs are 1 degree up and 1 inch long so my 7 iron is the same length as a standard 5 iron, that will no doubt give some of the extra length that I get.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

needmoreclub said:



			That's interesting, i play with 2 degrees flat and 1/2 inch shorter than standard, does that mean i'm actually hitting an 8 iron distance with a 7 iron, any input Bobmac?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to know what the bobmeister thinks on this. I am sure it has to make a difference. The longer the shaft the further the club head has to travel so it can pick up more speed is how I think it works.


----------



## needmoreclub (Dec 27, 2011)

Be interesting to see what he thinks Madadey, maybe i'll need to buy a set of irons with driver shafts in them to get some of the distances metioned on here.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

It depends on what standard you are using for loft and length
My 8 iron is 40/41 deg (cant remember which) and is half an inch shorter than my 7 iron.

Don't know if that answers your question


----------



## needmoreclub (Dec 27, 2011)

Bob, Thanks for taking the time to answer, perhaps i didn't pose the question properly, Madadey stated that his 7 iron was 1 degree upright and 1 inch longer than standard and he'd expect to hit it longer because of that. I was asking if that is the case, as i'm playing my all my irons 2 degees flat and 1/2 inch shorter than standard would i expect not to hit them as far as standard length/lie clubs. On another note, please don't think about giving up on here, we need good guys like you on here.
Stuart


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

The lie of the head combined with the shorter shaft will reduce the distance you hit the club


----------



## wull (Dec 27, 2011)

Snelly said:



			My nose isn't out of joint. Well at least it wasn't until I read your less than gracious post.    I was just expressing my surprise that a higher proportion than I thought hit the ball further than me with a 7 iron.  It doesn't upset me.  I am utterly ambivalent about it. Having my nose out of joint and being surprised are two completely different things. 

And I know you hit it much further than me.  It isn't a big deal for me at all.  I don't care.  You are huge. A legend in fact.
		
Click to expand...

i love how you turn it around on me,this has nothing to do with me and nothing to do with how far or short i hit it.i'm glad you think i'm a legend,many don't but thanks anyway.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

bobmac said:



			It depends on what standard you are using for loft and length
My 8 iron is 40/41 deg (cant remember which) and is half an inch shorter than my 7 iron.

Don't know if that answers your question
		
Click to expand...

Just looked up the specs on my 7 iron Bob they are..... D2 weight 35 deg loft and 37.75" with my extra inch added. 

Be interesting if people looked up their 7 iron specs to put up alongside how far they hit it with a smooth steady swing, not how far you can hit it with a flat out swipe. It may just show that the people that do hit it a long way may just be like me and have longer shafts. Just had a look at some different clubs to see what specs they are, this is what I found

i15              36.75" 33 deg
G15             36.75" 32 deg
TM TP CB     36.75" 34 deg
TM R11        36.75" 32 deg
Tieleist AP2  37.00" 35 deg
Titleist AP1   37.00" 33 deg

So you can see that all manufacturers are different so does that have an impact on how far you hit it?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

So you can see that all manufacturers are different so does that have an impact on how far you hit it?
		
Click to expand...

Well, if your 7 iron is the same length as my 5 iron and the same loft as my 6 iron (almost), what do you
 think ?


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

This is why I thought I would bring specifications into it. Of course if my 7 iron is the same length as your 5 with your 6 loft it will go further than your 7 iron. Be interesting to see what specs other people have on their irons before people start saying they can't hit it that far.


----------



## wull (Dec 27, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Well, if your 7 iron is the same length as my 5 iron and the same loft as my 6 iron (almost), what do you
 think ?
		
Click to expand...

what loft is on your 6iron?35* seems a little high for a 6 iron.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to play with a Yank who is in his late 50's and when he hit wedge I was hitting 8.
He hit 7 I had to flush a 6, his h/cap was higher than mine.

He has cast clubs and toed in every iron.

So at the end of the day (and after I stopped trying to outgun him) I ended up beating him everytime, at one game he walked in after a 7 and 6 humping.

I learned to hit smoothly with better connection and my consistency shot up.

I still love to be on both toes though and lathering it as hard as I can ha ha


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 27, 2011)

Steve In Spain said:



			Yeah yeah you lot.. I know I live in Spain where there is 300 days of sunshine..but it drops from the high 20's to the mid teens like it is now!!

how far.
		
Click to expand...

You live in Spain? none of us realised mate


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

stevie_r said:



			You live in Spain? none of us realised mate 

Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 27, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Oops

Click to expand...

there is rarely a post without the word Spain in it.

Why are people so hung up on distance? if I can't hit my 7 as far as other people does it matter? I'll drag my 6 out to get there


----------



## chiv (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you are spot on leaney. Most important will be your accuracy, establishing what your 'bad shot' is and then working on it. Obviously you need to consider wind/water/uphill etc for your carry all the time. I cant help feeling like a scratched record and repeating the line to see your pro if you're fairly new. Much easier to get good habits than ridding yourself of old ones.....


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

stevie_r said:



			Why are people so hung up on distance? if I can't hit my 7 as far as other people does it matter? I'll drag my 6 out to get there
		
Click to expand...

I think that is the main thing stevie. My mate who I grew up playing golf with can not hit his driver much further than I hit my strong rescue. He is a far superior golfer to me as he is a head pro and I have only ever got as low as 5. He always said if he could hit it like me he could have tried to go on tour.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 27, 2011)

My Cobra S2 7iron is 31degree and 37.75inches long


Model	 Loft	 Length (GR/ST)	 Lie	 Swing Weight (GR/ST)	 Stock Flex (GR/ST)	 RH/LH
3	 19.0Âº	 39.25"	 61.0Âº	 D3	 R, S	 RH
4	 22.0Âº	 38.75"	 61.5Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
5	 25.0Âº	 38.25"	 62.0Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
6	 28.0Âº	 37.75"	 62.5Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
7	 31.0Âº	 37.25"	 63.0Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
8	 35.0Âº	 36.75"	 63.5Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
9	 39.0Âº	 36.25"	 64.0Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
PW	 43.0Âº	 36.00"	 64.5Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
GW	 49.0Âº	 35.75"	 64.5Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH
SW	 55.0Âº	 35.50"	 64.5Âº	 D3	 R, S, Lite	 RH/LH


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 27, 2011)

My JPX800 pro 7 iron is set up at 33 degrees and 37.25 inches long (1/2 inch longer than standard). As I said earlier, my average carry is 150-155. I realise that some nameless chart states that this must make me a big hitter, but I can categorically state that I am not. I'm not even the longest hitter in my regular 4 ball. I like to think that I hit my 7 iron just far enough, I hit my 6 iron just far enough also. In fact, come to think of it, I hit all my irons just far enough. Other people hit their irons just far enough as well, but they use different irons to do this.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 27, 2011)

You can buy a set of irons that use the same length shaft for all.  The claim is that they are built to suit your best performing club length and natural address position.

Here is a link to the site: http://www.1irongolf.com/


----------



## Region3 (Dec 27, 2011)

MadAdey said:



			Interesting to know what the bobmeister thinks on this. I am sure it has to make a difference. The longer the shaft the further the club head has to travel so it can pick up more speed is how I think it works.
		
Click to expand...

Adey, do you ever grip down an inch to lose a bit of distance?
If so, how much would you lose gripping down an inch?

I'd guess at maybe 5 yards?


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 27, 2011)

Why do people think its showing off when golfers say they hit it quite far? Hitting it far does not mean you are accurate. I'd happily have to drop down a club if it made me say 25% more accurate.  I'm 6'3" with long arms and my clubs are longer than standard and my Cobra S3 irons have slightly stronger lofts than most clubs these days. When someone asks how far I hit the ball with a 7 iron I give the answer and it doesn't even enter my head that it's "showing off" if it happens to be a bit longer than others. I hit a 9 iron today from just inside the 150 marker to the centre of the green. Is it showing off to say that? Not really because I play off 16 so I know I've got a lot to learn. If anything it's the "shorter" hitters who seem to have a complex about it.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 27, 2011)

As far as I am aware, the shaft length doesn't make much difference. Ten yards gap between clubs say, then it is about 3 yards per degree of loft,( 3 degrees odd between clubs), and one yard the extra length, of say 1/2 inch. So if your clubs are plus an inch, that is only about 2 yards.


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 27, 2011)

bobmac said:



			An easy 7...140.
If I cant reach with an easy 7, I'll hit an easy 6
		
Click to expand...

I could club you no bother.....just my length, true length. 

Nudged it round Dunbar today in 77 blows with a couple of three stabs and a couple of chunks.

140 with a 7 will do me fine.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

Tommo21 said:



			a couple of three stabs and a couple of chunks.
		
Click to expand...

mmmmmmm Interesting


----------



## JustOne (Dec 27, 2011)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Why do people think its showing off when golfers say they hit it quite far? Hitting it far does not mean you are accurate. I'd happily have to drop down a club if it made me say 25% more accurate. I'm 6'3" with long arms and my clubs are longer than standard and my Cobra S3 irons have slightly stronger lofts than most clubs these days. When someone asks how far I hit the ball with a 7 iron I give the answer and it doesn't even enter my head that it's "showing off" if it happens to be a bit longer than others. I hit a 9 iron today from just inside the 150 marker to the centre of the green. Is it showing off to say that? Not really because I play off 16 so I know I've got a lot to learn. If anything it's the "shorter" hitters who seem to have a complex about it.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to justify it, there's a lot of *very short hitters *on here that just can't handle the truth that a lot of people hit the ball further than they do. Their disbelief is almost an ingrained reaction


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 27, 2011)

JustOne said:



			You don't have to justify it, there's a lot of *very short hitters *on here that just can't handle the truth that a lot of people hit the ball further than they do. Their disbelief is almost an ingrained reaction 

Click to expand...

I don't believe you.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 27, 2011)

7 iron for me ranges from 100 to 140, all depends how I hit it.


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2011)

155 yards for me, but I punch my irons off the right foot and a 7 iron flies with the height of a 6.:mmm:


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 27, 2011)

JustOne said:



			You don't have to justify it, there's a lot of *very short hitters *on here that just can't handle the truth that a lot of people hit the ball further than they do. Their disbelief is almost an ingrained reaction 

Click to expand...


I was going to post that there's loads of long hitters who cant handle me being short and scoring better. Over the years its proved to me that some big hitters think they have the devine right to score better than the short hitters.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2011)

richart said:



			155 yards for me, but I punch my irons off the right foot and a 7 iron flies with the height of  6 ft   :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed  :mmm:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 27, 2011)

Just about anyone can swing a club out of their socks, it's nothing special.  Just hands ahead so the club is delofted and swing like an axe murderer, it will go far and normally with a big slice.   What matters is how far your stock into the green full swing carries.


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Fixed  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The ones that fly 6 ft tend to go straight right as well.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 27, 2011)

richart said:



			155 yards for me, but I punch my irons off the right foot and a 7 iron flies with the height of a 6.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I thought all the clubs in the bag are supposed to fly the same height. Some just get up there quicker. In your case, you could play under a table.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had a bit of a shock today when I carried a 6 iron 170 and a 5 iron 185 (both measured with a Bushnell).
Probably a club and a half more than I would normally expect.
Not sure if I was just hitting very crisply but  was not swinging hard/fast. Nice though!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimey - there's some big boys on here!

I hit my 7 iron about 140 yards.


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 27, 2011)

auburnwarrior said:



			blimey - there's some big boys on here!

I hit my 7 iron about 140 yards.
		
Click to expand...

snap


----------



## Steve King (Dec 27, 2011)

At some stage during next season, we're going to run a comp called 'The Wiltshire Wallop' at Woodbridge Park Golf Club.  Basically an open comp to find out who is the longest Driver in Wiltshire

I'll keep you posted when I have a confirmed date - happy to invite anyone that fancies it...sounds like a few people will have a decent shout!


----------



## Captain_Black (Dec 27, 2011)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Blimey - there's some big boys on here!

I hit my 7 iron about 140 yards.
		
Click to expand...

So do I


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

Region3 said:



			Adey, do you ever grip down an inch to lose a bit of distance?
If so, how much would you lose gripping down an inch?

I'd guess at maybe 5 yards?
		
Click to expand...

Ok then at 150 yards with a normal grip, setup and a smooth swing I hit a 9 iron. Grip down to keep it lower I will hit an 8. A low stinging punch a 7 iron. I would say gripping down I hit it one club less. So to me having a club at standard length I would need 1 more club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2011)

I was hitting my 6 iron about 155 into a breeze today (verified by skycaddy) but given that the R11 lofts are pretty strong I'm not getting over excited. It was the quality of the strike and the nice mark out of the sweetspot that I enjoyed more than how far I hit it. If I could do that with all the clubs, more often then wouldn't it be a simple game. I'll hit whatever I think necessary to get me from A to B and to be honest couldn't care what you use to do the same. We'll add the scores up at the end and that is all that matters


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Steve King said:



			At some stage during next season, we're going to run a comp called 'The Wiltshire Wallop' at Woodbridge Park Golf Club.  Basically an open comp to find out who is the longest Driver in Wiltshire

I'll keep you posted when I have a confirmed date - happy to invite anyone that fancies it...sounds like a few people will have a decent shout!
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother, it's swinger. Every time. And he lives down that way too. Flip, he can probably drive from his garden, and not even bother turning up at the course.


----------



## AllyLodge (Dec 27, 2011)

Used to think it was 150, but is leaning towards 140. 
The Only thing I despise about golfers is that some of them lie through their teeth about their yardages.

My 5ft "1" friend who is also 15 claims he hits his 7 iron 155, yet he always comes up short ? 
Its always better to be accurate than long


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 27, 2011)

Refer to my post at #73. My mate hits fairways and greens for fun and more often than not chips it stone dead as his golfing ability is amazing. But he got to +2 and said at that point his lack of distance then started to make him struggle. When he played at uni in St Andrews he said about lads who would hit driver 5 iron to a green and he would wonder if he could even get there with driver 3-wood. Distance is not as important as accuracy is the bottom line. Yes I do hit a big ball but I would swap some of that to be a better golfer.


----------



## wull (Dec 27, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Don't bother, it's swinger. Every time. And he lives down that way too. Flip, he can probably drive from his garden, and not even bother turning up at the course.
		
Click to expand...

not if i've got anything to do with it


----------



## One Planer (Dec 27, 2011)

leaney said:



			As I'm fairly new to the game, I'm curious as to what distance is good when hitting your irons. And to save going through all of the iron distances, can you tell me how far you can hit your 7 iron?

Mine is fairly consistent at 145 - 150 down the range (of carry).

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Far enough to get me into trouble!


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 27, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Far enough to get me into trouble!
		
Click to expand...

gareth for an 18 handicapper thats a great position your in at top of back swing


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2011)

I know how far I hit my 7 iron in winter and summer. And down wind and up wind and from the fringe


----------



## One Planer (Dec 27, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			gareth for an 18 handicapper thats a great position your in at top of back swing
		
Click to expand...

Bloody shame about the rest of it then 


Thanks fella.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 27, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Bloody shame about the rest of it then 


Thanks fella.
		
Click to expand...

guess your short game or putting is a bit naff then?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 27, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			guess your short game or putting is a bit naff then?
		
Click to expand...

Far from it. My short game and putting are probably keeping my handicap where it is.

My long game that's suffering, but since going back to Stack and Tilt it's improving but still very much a work in progress.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 27, 2011)

i see your  pretty newish to game ,with a swing like that if you can repeate it over and over your handicap will fly down, stack and tilt wow thats got me?? hope the golfing demons aint getting to you already lol, i  just get up there and hit and hope it goes straight,most of time it does bit of a gay fade,but you wouldnt want to play me at match play as my handicap can go in 3 holes then normally ok for the other 15


----------



## One Planer (Dec 28, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			i see your  pretty newish to game ,with a swing like that if you can repeate it over and over your handicap will fly down, stack and tilt wow thats got me?? hope the golfing demons aint getting to you already lol, i  just get up there and hit and hope it goes straight,most of time it does bit of a gay fade,but you wouldnt want to play me at match play as my handicap can go in 3 holes then normally ok for the other 15
		
Click to expand...

Stack and tilt.

http://stackandtiltgolfswing.com

When I first took up the game, this is the swing method I used. Decided to move away, found out I have no consistancy , so going back. If you're looking to try it I'd suggest getting the book and listening to James' (Just One) advise on the subject on here.



(Edit) The pic in my avatar is my position at the top in my S&T swing.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 28, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Stack and tilt.

http://stackandtiltgolfswing.com

When I first took up the game, this is the swing method I used. Decided to move away, found out I have no consistancy , so going back. If you're looking to try it I'd suggest getting the book and listening to James' (Just One) advise on the subject on here.



(Edit) The pic in my avatar is my position at the top in my S&T swing.
		
Click to expand...


i bet it goes a fair way when you connect with that swing


----------



## Region3 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommo21 said:



			Over the years its proved to me that some big hitters think they have the devine right to score better than the short hitters.
		
Click to expand...

Not wanting to take this too far off-topic, or start an argument, but this got me thinking (and I'm not taking either side because I'm somewhere in the middle).

Whenever this 'debate' crops up on here, there is always the obvious 'I don't believe you' posts, but what I've noticed is that the biggest disbelief is targeted towards those with a higher handicap.

We all know that distance is not top of the list when it comes to scoring well, so why can't someone who can't break 90 hit the ball a long way?

It's almost as if the disbelievers are saying "if you can't score lower than me you can't hit it further than me". That's not aimed at you Tommo, but that's the impression I get from some responses.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 28, 2011)

Region3 said:



			Not wanting to take this too far off-topic, or start an argument, but this got me thinking (and I'm not taking either side because I'm somewhere in the middle).

Whenever this 'debate' crops up on here, there is always the obvious 'I don't believe you' posts, but what I've noticed is that the biggest disbelief is targeted towards those with a higher handicap.

We all know that distance is not top of the list when it comes to scoring well, so why can't someone who can't break 90 hit the ball a long way?

It's almost as if the disbelievers are saying "if you can't score lower than me you can't hit it further than me". That's not aimed at you Tommo, but that's the impression I get from some responses.
		
Click to expand...


On a similar vein it's interesting to read some people saying they sacrifice length for accuracy, or they are happy not to hit a full shot into a green (take an extra club yada yada...) yet still play off high h/caps.

Personally I don't care how long/short I hit it off the tee or what iron I hit into a green it's ALWAYS my short game that is a measure of the days round.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe we're doing this again and I can't believe people get so emotional about it. There will be long hitters and there will be short hitters but at the end of the day who cares? I play with guys who hit it further than me and regularly beat them, I also play with guys who hit it shorter than me who regularly beat me.

I hit my 7i 140 this time of of which apparently makes me one of the shortest hitters on the forum but the only numbers that matter to me are the number of shots I take to get round and my handicap. It's not what you do, it's the way that you do it.


----------



## wull (Dec 28, 2011)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I can't believe we're doing this again and I can't believe people get so emotional about it. There will be long hitters and there will be short hitters but at the end of the day who cares? I play with guys who hit it further than me and regularly beat them, I also play with guys who hit it shorter than me who regularly beat me.

I hit my 7i 140 this time of of which apparently makes me one of the shortest hitters on the forum but the only numbers that matter to me are the number of shots I take to get round and my handicap. It's not what you do, it's the way that you do it.
		
Click to expand...

well said that man,that about sums it up for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2011)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I can't believe we're doing this again and I can't believe people get so emotional about it. There will be long hitters and there will be short hitters but at the end of the day who cares? I play with guys who hit it further than me and regularly beat them, I also play with guys who hit it shorter than me who regularly beat me.

I hit my 7i 140 this time of of which apparently makes me one of the shortest hitters on the forum but the only numbers that matter to me are the number of shots I take to get round and my handicap. It's not what you do, it's the way that you do it.
		
Click to expand...

At least you can get some crumb of comfort knowing you're still longer than me - well until I bed this new swing in properly


----------

